# My fish is chewing????



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell if they are having this problem. I have a venustus and he starting to chew, meaning he looks like he is chewing gum or something. I do not see a external parasite and at first I thought he hurt is mouth while being picked on by others. He is a little torn up. However he eats and does not look like he is stressed or trying to suck on air. He just looks as if he was chewing gum. Does this make sense to anyone? Could he have an internal parasite?

Suzanne
Also, when I look in his mouth, he might be a little swallen or something (even around the lips)


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

hm....a pic would help but some of what your saying sounds like its a she and she is holding....are you sure shes eating or just swimmin around when you feed other fish hoping she could eat...also how big is it


----------



## Suzanne (Jul 29, 2007)

if it is a she, she is about 3-4 inches. she eats some but not a huge amount.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well if shes eating then im not too sure would this be her first time holding?...sometimes new moms take a few times to get it right


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

From what you describe it sounds like this fish is stressed from one or more aggressive tank mates--or perhaps the venetus is the aggressive one--and the 'chewing' you're seeing is actually the fish gasping/breathing harder. Is the fish's mouth slightly open? 
What size tank and how many and what species are his/her tankmates?

How long has the tank been set up?

Robin


----------

